# Super glue ?



## jroget (May 22, 2012)

has anyone on here ever used super glue on plants and driftwood? i want to make it look like a fallen tree underwater


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have seen it used, and the people doing so had done it before and said it worked.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Use the gel super glue. I've used it to affix moss to rocks and it worked great.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

It works fine. Just try not to use too much, or it'll show up as shiny reflective patches on your hardscaping items. Which is why i stick to thread, i'm messy.


----------



## jroget (May 22, 2012)

thank you all


----------



## Silenced (Sep 27, 2012)

Yup super glue it, but keep the leaves moist while you work on it.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Use the GEL type not regular. It is 100% neater to work with, much more control.


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

Just did a scape this way.. Affixed some buceps species .. Flame moss.. And mini pellia to porous stone (okno stone) with some left over coral glue made by ecotech) i figured if it wasn't toxic ro extremely sensitive coral.. The plants could handle it. 

Just use minute amounts.. Maybe spread with toothpicks... Keep aceetone or fingernail polish remover handy for cleaning your fingers. Use small pre-partitioned pieces of moss. 

It will look whitish... But give it time and eventually the moss will cover that. 
To me.. Much easier that a blender /yogurt method. 

Good luck

Gm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

Loctite glue comes in a bottle with a good top dispenser for small applications 

used in fresh and salt app


----------



## ctyank (Oct 23, 2006)

I second the recommendation for the gel glue. Way easier to work with. I find all of that fussing with polyester thread a real annoyance.

Do be careful about brands though. I once went off the reservation and got a competitor "super glue" and it dried WHITE! This no fun to look at in a tank.  Make sure it dries *clear *before you get too far into your mounting job.


----------



## tommyr (Feb 18, 2005)

Just used Loctite on a small Windlov(sp?) java and it work GREAT! Glued it to a rock from my back yard. INSTANTLY secured it! A LITTLE works great!


----------

